# What's your thinking style?



## ae1905

Which Reasoning Style Best Describes The Way You Think?

pls state your personality type with your result

thnx


----------



## To_august

ISTJ.
I got this. Don't know what to think about it really. Lol.


> *Free Spirit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_Most Free Spirits like to seek out new experiences; they prefer to enjoy these experience on an emotional level without poring over or analyzing them. They tend to enjoy the more colorful and artistic parts of everyday life. Approximately 21% of the populace are Free Spirits._
> 
> You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.
> 
> You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.
> 
> You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.
> 
> You are Open: You're not an aggressive skeptic or naysayer. You tend to consider information without immediately disputing it unless given clear reason to do so. Proving people wrong is not a high priority for you.


----------



## Retsu

@ae1905 This correlates with MBTI right? So this is... INFP?
*
Free Spirit*









​Most Free Spirits like to seek out new experiences; they prefer to enjoy these experience on an emotional level without poring over or analyzing them. They tend to enjoy the more colorful and artistic parts of everyday life. Approximately 21% of the populace are Free Spirits.










You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.
You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.
You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.
You are Open: You're not an aggressive skeptic or naysayer. You tend to consider information without immediately disputing it unless given clear reason to do so. Proving people wrong is not a high priority for you.

You racked up 41.67% of the highest possible rationality score!
:'(


----------



## ae1905

Retsu said:


> @_ae1905_ This correlates with MBTI right? So this is... INFP?
> *
> Free Spirit*


That's what I want to see, but thinking is only one aspect of MBTI so I don't expect a perfect or even necessarily close correlation. Many INFJs, for example, have scored "free spirit", like you.

Btw. does the free spirit style describe you?


----------



## jcal

ISTJ... I highlighted items that especially ring true to me and fit with my ISTJ-ness:

Your reasoning style is:

*Rationalist*

Rationalists are excellent reasoners in all respects. They can cogently evaluate others' reasoning as well as their own whenever they choose to. They can also think fluidly about facts and figures, and they can evaluate and plan for the future with aplomb. They're rarely susceptible to the cognitive foibles that trip up others. When they apply themselves, Rationalists can master most cognitive tasks. Approximately 9% of the populace are Rationalists.

*You are Reflective*: You _*dislike jumping to conclusions quickly*_. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. _*When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them*_ — instead, _*you take the time to re-evaluate the situation*_ and figure out the wisest course of action.

*You are Quantitative*: You’re good at working with numbers. Not in a schoolbook way, necessarily — you’re adept at _*putting this skill to use while solving problems in all manner of real-world situations*_.

*You are Prepared*: You tend to think clearly and comprehensively about the future. This makes you an excellent planner; _*you’re usually well prepared when you begin a new project, and you’re rarely caught by surprise.*_

*You are Skeptical*: _*You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism*_. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. *You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.*

You racked up 88.89% of the highest possible rationality score!

You scored better than 99% of past users!

Please note that while this report is based on ideas from peer-reviewed cognitive science research and our own independent test-population studies, the short length of this test prevents it from being considered a scientifically valid measurement tool. However, most users have reported finding their results report very useful, and we think you will too.


----------



## Retsu

ae1905 said:


> That's what I want to see, but thinking is only one aspect of MBTI so I don't expect a perfect or even necessarily close correlation. Many INFJs, for example, have scored "free spirit", like you.
> 
> Btw. does the free spirit style describe you?


Not really, to be honest. I'm not carefree at all, nor am I intuitive.


----------



## Tsubaki

I got the *Meditator* XD
(Sorry, I can't copy the result with this computer)
That's absolutely not me and about the opposite of what I chose during the questionaire ^^"
Maybe, I'll do it again, when I have the time to...


----------



## ae1905

Tsubaki said:


> I got the *Meditator* XD
> (Sorry, I can't copy the result with this computer)
> That's absolutely not me and about the opposite of what I chose during the questionaire ^^"
> Maybe, I'll do it again, when I have the time to...


do you mean _mediator_?


----------



## Tsubaki

ae1905 said:


> do you mean _mediator_?


No, it's really a meditator ^^"
Mediator would have at least been kind of funny, since I'm taking mediation classes, but whatever...


----------



## Tsubaki

I just took the test again out of boredom and I have to say, that it fits a lot better ^^"










Most Cardsharps have powerful intuitive decision-making abilities(meh, partially yes, partially no), but their skills don't end there. They're also good with numbers and capable of seeing through deceit, which can give them formidable powers in games of chance(I'm better at deceiving than at noticing deceit but I lve numbers and anything logical). Cardsharps are quick learners and adaptable thinkers(As soon as I understand something, I could write a book about it). Approximately 6% of the populace are Cardsharps.

You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them(I don't trust my intuitions that much but they are usually better than any other judgement so meh. And I stick with it, yes). This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.

You are Quantitative: You’re good at working with numbers. Not in a schoolbook way, necessarily — you’re adept at putting this skill to use while solving problems in all manner of real-world situations.(Yessss!)

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.(Thats more how I try to be and not how I really am. Although I'm worrying a lot less about the future than when I was younger, so maybe it kind of fits...)

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism(Although I pretend that I believe everything, I'm actually pretty sceptical). Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector(totally).

I also think that this breakdown fits pretty well ^^:

Your quantitative reasoning score: 81.25%
Your future-based reasoning score: 56.25%
Your evidence evaluation score: 50%
Your cognitive awareness score: 37.5%


----------



## TimeWillTell

Another 'test'  I type ENTP.

Background
This test is based on a variety of studies from cognitive science and behavioral economics, with a particular emphasis on cognitive biases. Cognitive biases are known human tendencies that can lead to bad judgment, self-defeating decisions, and irrational beliefs. Fotunately, you can learn to make better decisions by honing your skills. At the end of this report we'll point you to free resources that can help you improve your decision-making weaknesses and expand upon your strengths. Please note: rationality and IQ are not the same. Even people of exceptionally high IQ are routinely affected by cognitive biases, and fall for common decision-making traps.

Your Results
First, let's take a look at your across-the-board results. We'll get to your specific strengths and weaknesses in a moment. Your reasoning style is:


Skeptic

Skeptics are just that — skeptical. Not only do they question new information that they receive from others, but they also tend to treat their own thoughts and ideas with some suspicion. They tend to focus this critical perspective on the present, allowing their views to develop as they come across more information. Approximately 5% of the populace are Skeptics.


You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.

Your quantitative reasoning score: 68.75%
Your future-based reasoning score: 68.75%
Your evidence evaluation score: 62.5%
Your cognitive awareness score: 75%


----------



## Miriamisfj

ISFJ

____________

Most Free Spirits like to seek out new experiences; they prefer to enjoy these experience on an emotional level without poring over or analyzing them. They tend to enjoy the more colorful and artistic parts of everyday life. Approximately 21% of the populace are Free Spirits.


You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Open: You're not an aggressive skeptic or naysayer. You tend to consider information without immediately disputing it unless given clear reason to do so. Proving people wrong is not a high priority for you.

__________

Your quantitative reasoning score: 62.5%
Your future-based reasoning score: 56.25%
Your evidence evaluation score: 43.75%
Your cognitive awareness score: 43.75%


----------



## YelenaK

Hello! My result is: Free Spirit. My type is ESTJ. Can be true taking into account that I don`t speak English and I use Google Translator, for example?









You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Open: You're not an aggressive skeptic or naysayer. You tend to consider information without immediately disputing it unless given clear reason to do so. Proving people wrong is not a high priority for you.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

*Your Results
*Your reasoning style is:*Detective*









​You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.
You are Quantitative: You’re good at working with numbers. Not in a schoolbook way, necessarily — you’re adept at putting this skill to use while solving problems in all manner of real-world situations.
You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.
You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


*Here's how you performed in each of four important sub-areas:*

​Your quantitative reasoning score: 81.25%
Your future-based reasoning score: 75%
Your evidence evaluation score: 81.25%
Your cognitive awareness score: 87.5%


----------



## Ninjaws

Meditator








Meditators often combine two features that are rarely seen together — a relaxed, big-picture worldview and a strong propensity to question their own judgments. This mixture inclines Meditators to ponder life's big questions, which they can consider in great depth if they choose. Approximately 6% of the populace are Meditators.

You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Open: You're not an aggressive skeptic or naysayer. You tend to consider information without immediately disputing it unless given clear reason to do so. Proving people wrong is not a high priority for you.

Your quantitative reasoning score: 75%
Your future-based reasoning score: 62.5%
Your evidence evaluation score: 37.5%
Your cognitive awareness score: 56.25%


----------



## Monroe

ISTP:










I would have wanted the Detective type tbh, but this does fit too.


----------



## The Dude

Bump...

I'm uncertain about my MBTI type, but I'm confident I'm an ILE in Socionics. 

Skeptic

Skeptics are just that — skeptical. Not only do they question new information that they receive from others, but they also tend to treat their own thoughts and ideas with some suspicion. They tend to focus this critical perspective on the present, allowing their views to develop as they come across more information. Approximately 5% of the populace are Skeptics.

You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


----------



## inregardstomyself

ISFJ probs

*Journalist

Most Journalists are open to new experiences and enjoy learning about others. They also have a skeptical streak that makes them difficult to trick or manipulate. Their combination of openness and skepticism make them fine judges of character. Approximately 13% of the populace are Journalists.


You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.*


----------



## afloatexplorer

ENFP. I see that a couple of other ENP members here share this reasoning style; this is a mere statement of observation, no explanation/hypothesis provided :tongue:










Skeptics are just that — skeptical. Not only do they question new information that they receive from others, but they also tend to treat their own thoughts and ideas with some suspicion. They tend to focus this critical perspective on the present, allowing their views to develop as they come across more information. Approximately 5% of the populace are Skeptics.


You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


----------



## Peace Maker

Skeptic

INTP
4w5


----------



## Kallista

ISFJ. I got the Executive.

Executives tend to be people of vision. They consider their own ideas as carefully as they consider ideas that others put before them, and they're adept at organizing both types of thought into clear plans of action for the future. However, they often prefer to leave the nitty-gritty components of these plans to others. Approximately 4% of the populace are Executives.

You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Prepared: You tend to think clearly and comprehensively about the future. This makes you an excellent planner; you’re usually well prepared when you begin a new project, and you’re rarely caught by surprise.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


----------



## confusedasheck

ISFJ
I am an skeptic.


----------



## ResearchJunkie

ESTJ - Free Spirit.


----------



## 7are5ster

ISFJ Free Spirit but I don't think it fits me as well. There are some things they got accurate.


----------



## my melody

I'm an ISFJ and my result was...

Journalist

_Most Journalists are open to new experiences and enjoy learning about others. They also have a skeptical streak that makes them difficult to trick or manipulate. Their combination of openness and skepticism make them fine judges of character. Approximately 13% of the populace are Journalists.
_
*You are Intuitive*: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.
*You are Subjective*: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.
*You are Carefree*: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.
*You are Skeptical*: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.

------------

I don't think it was super accurate. Some of it sounds okay, but mostly the skeptical part. I feel like maybe I got this result mostly because I said I'd wait longer if it meant more money. Maybe they consider that big picture or something. xD


----------



## Bunniculla

Journalist


----------



## Rouskyrie

ENTP.

"Skeptic

Skeptics are just that — skeptical. Not only do they question new information that they receive from others, but they also tend to treat their own thoughts and ideas with some suspicion. They tend to focus this critical perspective on the present, allowing their views to develop as they come across more information. Approximately 5% of the populace are Skeptics.


You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector."


----------



## BranchMonkey

> Most Journalists are open to new experiences and enjoy learning about others. They also have a skeptical streak that makes them difficult to trick or manipulate. Their combination of openness and skepticism make them fine judges of character. Approximately 13% of the populace are Journalists.
> 
> 
> You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.
> 
> You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.
> 
> You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.
> 
> You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


I was a journalist in college as well as an editor: Journalist day-time paper; editor for part-time night students. 

I didn't enjoy much about the job especially the censorship, e.g. a woman was raped on campus and the senior editor told me he wouldn't print what I wrote because it would make the school look bad and we might not get levy approval because of it. 

I pointed out women needed to know to make arrangements for their safety. 

He said I could include a blurb about [police] escorts being available for those who wanted it. 

I pointed out without knowledge of the rape in the underground parking lot, women had no incentive to ask for a [police] escort and might decline to take advantage of a service they had no reason--to their minds--to need. 

He didn't back down; I didn't back down:

I quit, then started a carpooling gig where a group of us drove each other to each car with my seeing to that the last woman was safely in hers and she waited to pull away until I was in my own.

Journalism? No thanks.


----------



## InkMyUmbrella

Oh snap. You guys are way smarter than I am. I only got 50% of rationalist lol.

Gonna go with ISFJ for now.

Journalist

Most Journalists are open to new experiences and enjoy learning about others. They also have a skeptical streak that makes them difficult to trick or manipulate. Their combination of openness and skepticism make them fine judges of character. Approximately 13% of the populace are Journalists.


You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


You racked up 50% of the highest possible rationality score!


----------



## InkMyUmbrella

Oh snap. You guys are way smarter than I am. I only got 50% of rationalist lol.

Gonna go with ISFJ for now.

Journalist

Most Journalists are open to new experiences and enjoy learning about others. They also have a skeptical streak that makes them difficult to trick or manipulate. Their combination of openness and skepticism make them fine judges of character. Approximately 13% of the populace are Journalists.


You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


You racked up 50% of the highest possible rationality score!


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall

I am ESTJ LSE 1w9 sx/so and this is my result. I got free spirit page is pasted below. 

I think it only somewhat does.

I am no feeler and I am not intuitive. I think it would be interesting but I am no NT. I think it would be interesting but just not me. I know NFs and I am not one of them. I like art but I can leave or take it, I often forget to turn on my music unless it's very conscious. Maybe it'll be nice type of deal.

I like people but I do like facts and details too and I am really good at that stuff. Stories are nice when I have the time.


My speciality is proving people wrong. I can be a debater. I have firm ideas.



Your Results
First, let's take a look at your across-the-board results. We'll get to your specific strengths and weaknesses in a moment. Your reasoning style is:


Free Spirit

Most Free Spirits like to seek out new experiences; they prefer to enjoy these experience on an emotional level without poring over or analyzing them. They tend to enjoy the more colorful and artistic parts of everyday life. Approximately 21% of the populace are Free Spirits.


You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Open: You're not an aggressive skeptic or naysayer. You tend to consider information without immediately disputing it unless given clear reason to do so. Proving people wrong is not a high priority for you.

Click to share your results!


You racked up 41.67% of the highest possible rationality score!

Your total rationality score (out of 100%)

Your scoreMedian user score020406080100
You scored better than 5% of past users!


Please note that while this report is based on ideas from peer-reviewed cognitive science research and our own independent test-population studies, the short length of this test prevents it from being considered a scientifically valid measurement tool. However, most users have reported finding their results report very useful, and we think you will too.


----------

